# ghost recon



## cfleck (Jul 19, 2003)

anyone have opinions of this game?  i got the demo the other day and i've been playing it quite a bit, so i'm considering the purchase.  anyone here own this one who likes/dislikes it?  i'm just afraid i'll get bored quickly if all the missions are the same.  the demo doesn't give me a full taste for what its like.


----------



## RacerX (Jul 19, 2003)

I play Ghost Recon quite a bit, and I thought the demo did a good job of showing what the final game is all about (but then again I've also had Rainbow Six and Rogue Spear before Ghost Recon).

Within the demo you are given three options on a single mission map. The "mission" has objectives that need to be completed to finish the mission. In "firefight" you have to kill all the enemy. And in "recon" you need to get from the entry point to the extraction point alive. The game is not a standard first person shooter. One shot can (and usually does) kill. When the AI characters see you they know to run for cover. They can be very good shots. It is very much like a virtual paint ball game. There is no "health" to help you out. The ammo that you have is all that you get. You have to learn to be careful and sneaky.

In the full game, the people on your team get better with each mission. After a few missions some of your guys can become very valuable which makes you less likely to do something stupid with them (I usually send new recruits into harms way before veterans). The mission objectives change. Sometime you are securing an area, somethimes blowing up a target, and other times rescuing people. The full game comes with about 35 missions. Once a mission has been completed it's map is added to the list of quick missions you can try (where like the demo version, you can do either missions, firefight or recon with each map).

I like it, but then again I enjoy the fact that it is not like the standard first person shooter (like Doom, Quake and Unreal). It really feels, like I said before, more like the experience of playing paint ball with a group of real people.

It is not for everyone. My wife doesn't like it, she likes playing Unreal Tournament more. If all you want to do is blast people, there are better games for that. If you're looking for something more then running into a room with guns blasing, this is a great game.


----------



## cfleck (Jul 19, 2003)

spectacular.  thanks.


----------



## Canada-Man (Jul 19, 2003)

I hope you'll find it though. Where I live (near Montreal) I saw it once at B.Mac, the best Mac store in Quebec, but when university was over and I decided to buy it, it was no longer available, and it would have cost me something like a hundred bucks (ie. 75$us) to get it...

Also, I could not find a downloadable version on the net, the custom fees and taxes would cost me another $20-$30...


----------



## cfleck (Jul 19, 2003)

bummer.  i saw it a couple weeks ago at the local apple store.  i hope its still there.


----------



## RacerX (Jul 19, 2003)

The Ghost Recon "Game of the Year Pack" was only $39.00 at one of the two Apple Stores near me and I think I saw it for about the same price at CompUSA and MicroCenter.

Of course my perspective on these types of things is a little different from most people as I have two Apple Stores and three other stores with extensive Mac sections within about a 5 mile radius of me.


----------



## Racer D (Jul 20, 2003)

I love this game and it's not one of those finished it in one afternoon games, especially with the addons (desert siege & island thunder)


----------



## Trip (Jul 30, 2003)

Anybody know if the GR for Mac is different than it is for Xbox/Gamecube? I need to know so I can decide on whether or not to buy it.


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 6, 2003)

I bought it for LAN play, but my LAN friend hasn't called in a couple months.

It's very fun multiplayer. Single player is challenging because of the one-shot kills. It's realistic. . . sometimes too realistic.

We'll see if enjoy it enough to play the single player missions all the way through. Considering I paid $50 for it, I hope so! 

Doug


----------



## quiksan (Aug 6, 2003)

i don't have it for my mac.  I've got it on xbox, and I LOVE it.  In fact, the Island Thunder expansion (GR 2 for xbox) comes out tomorrow, and I cannot wait to pick it up on my way home from work.  it's just a lot of fun to play, and in my opinion, takes a LONG time before it gets 'stale'.


----------



## Arden (Aug 7, 2003)

RacerX, I'm with your wife on this one... at least on the game issue.  I like Unreal Tournament better than the one-shot-kill-set-up-mission-beforehand type of game.

You can still order the game from probably anywhere in the States.  Even if you can't find it on the shelves anymore (which, as I saw games like Starcraft still on the shelves of an Apple store, I doubt), you can still find it in someone's inventory, bargain bin or not.


----------



## cfleck (Aug 7, 2003)

well, i got it last week and have been doing the single player thing with my girl.  thats interesting let me tell you.  she controls the movement with the keyboard.  i just point and shoot.  add a new dimension to the game at the least.  so far its been great.

funny thing is, i'm running it at bare minimum because my mac is old.  i only have to hold out  for one more month till my new machine gets here though!!!


----------



## Trip (Aug 7, 2003)

I just bought Ghost Recon and I must say...the second level is hard! lol, this game is very tuff!


----------



## Arden (Aug 9, 2003)

So, you say go right, go left, etc. and she does, and she says shoot that guy, use that, and the like... odd way of playing.


----------



## cfleck (Aug 10, 2003)

sort of.  we develop a "strategy" for each map and that keeps the "go here"s to a minimum.  but thats pretty much it.  its kinda fun.  after a few levels we don't even have to talk a whole lot.  it just sort of works.

we used to play doom like that too.


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

Doom?  Now that would be interesting.

So you guys talk out the mission plan beforehand when you have to set waypoints etc., and then just go it from there?


----------



## cfleck (Aug 10, 2003)

yeah exactly.  its pretty fun.  we run into problems sometimes, but its no biggee.

give it a whirl sometime if you have a significant other.  the main difference between playing alone and this way is that its just slower.  but it reallly is just one of those fun things to do together on a rainy day.


----------



## Trip (Aug 10, 2003)

Multiplayer rules. Especially 4 vs 1.


----------



## Arden (Aug 11, 2003)

And you're usually the 1, right, Trip?

Do you win this way?


----------

